# Want an Excursion...which year/motor?



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

I am looking at buying a Ford Excursion. I'm a Dodge man myself so I'm not that knowledgeable when it comes to the Powerstroke.

I'm looking at the 7.3 versions as well as the 6.0 versions. I do know that the early 6.0 motor had a lot of problems.

My questions are...

Are the 6.0L Powerstroke motors workable...in that work can be done to correct the problems they had from the factory?

Are the later 6.0L engines from 2005 or 2006 better than the 2003/2004 versions, or are they all problematic?

Should I just avoid the 6.0 all-together and go with the 7.3L?


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

TXSlapNTickle said:


> I am looking at buying a Ford Excursion. I'm a Dodge man myself so I'm not that knowledgeable when it comes to the Powerstroke.
> 
> I'm looking at the 7.3 versions as well as the 6.0 versions. I do know that the early 6.0 motor had a lot of problems.
> 
> ...


The 7.3 is a proven work horse, but with some relatively minor modifications the 6.0's can be just as reliable with a lot more power. If you get a 6.0 I would recommend to buy a stock engine and be willing to invest about 4k or so in "bullet proofing" the engine. IMO I wouldn't be scared of either motor, but for a 6.0 the price would have to be right. It always seems that Excursion owners value their trucks as some rare classic car when they sell them...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I have an '02 4x4 with the 7.3. It's got 180,000 on it. I just had to reseal the oil pan which required pulling the motor. I owned 2 6.blows back in '04 and '05...never again...I've had good luck with the 7.3 liter engines. Tried and true workhorses.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

TXSlapNTickle said:


> I am looking at buying a Ford Excursion. I'm a Dodge man myself so I'm not that knowledgeable when it comes to the Powerstroke.
> 
> I'm looking at the 7.3 versions as well as the 6.0 versions. I do know that the early 6.0 motor had a lot of problems.
> 
> ...


All things being equal I would go with the 7.3.

That being said the 6.0 is not a bad motor. In stock form it is reliable and makes great power. A lot if the issues you hear about are due to people modding the **** out of them and then blaming the motor when something breaks. Also when the 6.0 came out diesel technicians were not prepared to repair this motor and often misdiagnosed issues costing there owners a lot of money and frustration. There is no need to spend $4k bulletproofing unless you are going to run tunes. There are pros and cons to the 03-04 and 05-06 and I wound almost call it a wash between the years. I would be more concerned how it was used and maintained as poor maintaince is a major cause of failures.

Either way you go I would take either to a shop at specializes in these motors and have it throughly gone through.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

It looks like I will be adding another addition to my family and we will need a bigger vehicle for my wife. We already have 2 kids (10 and 12) and 2 lab mix dogs, and we need something reliable that can fit us all with plenty of room with luggage. We travel a lot. I have the exact same concern as the OP and want to be sure I get in to a good one. I had a F350 6.0 that was a good one, but I know a lot that blew as well. Let me know if anyone comes across a good clean excursion, or have any advice otherwise.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

01-03.5 
I had an 01 limited with 4 captains chairs and sun roof. It was pretty sweet


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

yakPIRATE said:


> 01-03.5
> I had an 01 limited with 4 captains chairs and sun roof. It was pretty sweet


Same here with an slightly lifted 01' Limited back in the day for a few years and it was a great truck. Still have a 99' 7.3 beater that I never drive or will sale that runs like a champ. Had 3 or 4 6.0's (not excursions) that were junk outside a bullet proofed 06' KR dually that was the only 6.0 that was worth a krap but it was my personal truck. 99-03.5' Ex is what you want but you'll still pay a pretty penny in good shape or not.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Avoid 6.blow


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I had an 05 F350 with a 6.0 and never had a bit of trouble with it. I had a 2000 F250 with a 7.3 and never had a bit of trouble with it. 

That may not help, but I would get the 6.0 just because it is quieter and more powerful


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

My 2004 Excursion 6.0 is just finishing up a $12,000 full motor rebuild. Two failed lifters destroyed the cam and send metal through some expensive stuff. I'm doing all the "bulletproofing" to it while its apart and replacing a lot of stuff that is still good but expensive to get to later, but man that is a hard pill to swallow when it goes bad.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Get in touch with these guys. You can have one built.

http://www.customautosbytim.com/index.html


----------



## Stack (Sep 15, 2012)

*Go with a 7.3*

I have an '02 Excursion 7.3 with 270,000+ miles. Bought it new and do not plan on selling it any time soon.
It started life as a work vehicle and at a 100,000 miles become a Mom taxi.
No major problems with engine, trans. or rear end.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> Get in touch with these guys. You can have one built.
> 
> http://www.customautosbytim.com/index.html


Friend has one and they are bad to the bone. Expensive but very nice.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

rmiller4292 said:


> My 2004 Excursion 6.0 is just finishing up a $12,000 full motor rebuild. Two failed lifters destroyed the cam and send metal through some expensive stuff. I'm doing all the "bulletproofing" to it while its apart and replacing a lot of stuff that is still good but expensive to get to later, but man that is a hard pill to swallow when it goes bad.


^ I know this feeling, just dropped a lifter on a 05' King Ranch, had to replace the block. Since it was down I got all the HPOP, head machine & stud, EGR welded delete etc. It's a great truck, but that 9k repair bill was devastating. I would not ever purchase a 6.0 again.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

el dorado said:


> ^ I know this feeling, just dropped a lifter on a 05' King Ranch, had to replace the block. Since it was down I got all the HPOP, head machine & stud, EGR welded delete etc. It's a great truck, but that 9k repair bill was devastating. I would not ever purchase a 6.0 again.


It's really unfortunate because I love the Excursion, and all the 7.3's I found were ragged out or EXTREMELY overpriced. I found what looked like a good truck and rolled the dice. Sometimes you win and sometimes you lose...I lost this round but will have a good motor for a long time now.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

So I've spent a few months looking at various Excursions...doing research...and of course reviewing all responses contained in this thread.

My conclusion...boiled down...is that I should go with either a 7.3 at a reasonable price for the condition/mileage...or possibly a 6.0 with complete service history and no mods with the knowledge that I will be spending about $5K to make it right. So that's what I've been focused on.

One interesting discovery I made in my search for a diesel SUV that met my requirements...the Mercedes GL class CDI with a 3.0 Liter diesel motor and a towing capacity of 7,500 lbs. So the search continues.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Call DN motor cars. They have a 2004 6.0L with 78k miles on it. Nice truck. 1-866-919-8628


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> Get in touch with these guys. You can have one built.
> 
> http://www.customautosbytim.com/index.html


I saw one of those the other day and just about drove off into the ditch. I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. Very nice.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Starting sometime in the '01 model year, the 7.3 started getting powdered metal connecting rods rather than the original forged rods. 

Only a concern if you're going to do high HP mods, but just thought I'd mention.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

I know diesels are preferred. I bought a very clean 02 Lariat v10 Excursion with 120k for 5k. I get 13-14 on hwy with a light foot. Average 11city/hwy. Lots of low end torque. Just saying, if you come across a deal on one, dont **** it off just cuz its a gasser. Good luck on your search, love the Excursion


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine is on its 2nd 7.3 Diesel engine. First engine didn't take a dump it just started to have bad blowby and the compression was starting to lack. Bought a rebuilt 7.3 from Jasper and put it in there. They gave me some credit for my core I sent back to them. The gears were just fine so I left the original transmission in place. I replaced the front end on it as well. It's my daily driver as of right now. It needs a paint job one of these years but I'll just keep driving it during the interim.


----------



## tcwatson16 (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't understand why ford stopped making the excursions


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

tcwatson16 said:


> I don't understand why ford stopped making the excursions
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Rumor has it that only Oklahoma and Texas were buying them...


----------



## tcwatson16 (Sep 20, 2014)

I bet ford will come back around with it just like the bronco. Idk how the new bronco is selling though


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tcwatson16 (Sep 20, 2014)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Rumor has it that only Oklahoma and Texas were buying them...


I bet ford will come back around with it just like the bronco. Idk how the new bronco is selling though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Ford 7.3*

If you guys ever need work on your PowerStroke, 
call Garrett with Power Stroke Magic at (713) 896-7326
8211 Fairbanks-White Oak Rd, northwest Houston,

$70 for an oil change on a 7.3.

really nice folks


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

parsrobc said:


> If you guys ever need work on your PowerStroke,
> call Garrett with Power Stroke Magic at (713) 896-7326
> 8211 Fairbanks-White Oak Rd, northwest Houston,
> 
> ...


-------------------------
ok, sorry, i didn't want you guys to think it was a blind plug for Garrett
i am an Excursion owner too !
First pic is my latest, it's an 03
second pic was my first, it was an 01
both Limited Editions, both 7.3's, both 4 wheel drive, both modded, both had transmissions rebuilt AFTER i modded them . . .
still wish i had the first one as well as my second one . . .


----------



## Kenefickid (Mar 8, 2015)

Had a 7.3 4x4 excursion. Wish I still did, loved it!


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

tcwatson16 said:


> I bet ford will come back around with it just like the bronco. Idk how the new bronco is selling though
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ford has not started making the Bronco again. There was a concept but no production, yet.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

hoosierplugger said:


> Starting sometime in the '01 model year, the 7.3 started getting powdered metal connecting rods rather than the original forged rods.
> 
> Only a concern if you're going to do high HP mods, but just thought I'd mention.


there is concern with those rods and shighty tunes. Gearhead tunes for the win. 
Get you a 7.3L, do the typical supporting mods cai, exhaust, blah, blah, blah. add the 38r turbo, IH up-pipes, then add upgraded injectors(most oems only last 200k miles) like a PIS 175/80, or a de-tuned Unlimited 238/80 and upgrade the torque converter, vlv. body in trans. and then get ready to smile ear to ear. with the proper tuning, a pmr motor will live, and you will have a dependable 400 rwhp monsta.

just a thought.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

below is a link to a truck that you MIGHT be interested in.

http://powerstrokearmy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62336


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't know if there was a bad excursion but I had two
The first was a 5.4L and it did not have quite enough motor 

The next was the V10 and my ex ran that truck hard. That thing was great.

If you stayed out of it and ran it below 75mph on the hwy it would get 16.5mpg
In town 14mpg

Pulling 10K it got 9mpg at 75mph

I really liked that truck


----------



## NAT (May 15, 2008)

I have a 2003 7.3 excursion that's been in a shed for 2yrs. 120000 miles on it. How much you thinks its worth. great condition.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

NAT said:


> I have a 2003 7.3 excursion that's been in a shed for 2yrs. 120000 miles on it. How much you thinks its worth. great condition.


Depends. 4x4? Color? What kind of interior? What has been done to it? 
You can find running ones for $12,500 and you can find pristine condition ones for $25,000 or more. 
I'd pay more for a 7.3 excursion than a 6.blow excursion but that's just me. Please post a picture of your excursion! I have someone interested in one with a 7.3 liter.


----------

